# nihao! (hello!)



## Taijiguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, I used to post here a little bit a long time ago (as taijiman, I think).  Put together a new account since my old one was killed for inactivity   I've done taiji quan on and off for about 7 years (mostly Sun style taiji quan now), but have also done a lot of chang quan before a knee injury (contemporary wushu style), practiced a little baji quan (which I'd LOVE to do more of), and know some tidbits from other styles. 

I'm also learning Chinese and studying photography.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome back I guess.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 23, 2007)

zen me hui shi?

Welcome to MT.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey there, welcome back


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome :wavey:


----------



## grydth (Aug 23, 2007)

You've already shown yourself to be an asset on the Chinese Arts threads - by all means, welcome back!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome back, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to Martial talk. Happy posting!!!


----------



## Drac (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome Back...


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 24, 2007)

hello all. this is my first post seeing I just joined today. I'm from Lexington Ky and my style is Sil Lum Kung Fu.  I hope everyone is having fun today, I am.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 26, 2007)

Howdy and many happy posts to both Taijiguy and JadeDragon3!


----------



## Taijiguy (Aug 26, 2007)

> hello all. this is my first post seeing I just joined today. I'm from Lexington Ky and my style is Sil Lum Kung Fu. I hope everyone is having fun today, I am.


Cool, what sort of sil lum kungfu are you studying?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Taijiguy!


----------

